# Megayacht



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a look at the pictures on this site https://www.autoevolution.com/news/...s-literally-a-skyscraper-on-water-143907.html


----------



## CliveH (Dec 18, 2008)

I would love to see how that would cope in a stormy sea......


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The designers are simply 'stupid'.

Lightweight, not much draught, not much beam. That nice infinity pool on the tower... how much water will it hold. Say it is roughly, 5 x 3 x 3 metres. That would mean 45 tonnes of FW sitting on the top. Anyone ever done any stability for a medium size cargo ship? Put 45 tonnes at the top of your derrick (or crane) and your ship would heel considerable... certainly not enough to keep that thing upright. And this would be over 100 t above the waterline. Slightest movement and you would be washed right over the glass panel at the back. I hope you don't get seasick and worse... the gin will get spilt!

The tower is canted back. How do even get up there? Hydraulics 'lift'? 

Save your money and put it into a beautiful yacht and for get the nonsense.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> https://thewest.com.au/news/coronav...-test-positive-for-coronavirus-ng-b881558631z



Something that we have always known. Seafarers are 'sub-human' species. 

Recently we now find that if you board a ship for a holiday, you become one of world's 'untouchables'!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

When this crisis is over it will be interesting to have all the figures in front of us so that, in the cold light of day, we can calculate the meaningful ratios and compare them to the figures for UK, US, Germany, Spain and perhaps Brazil. And of course NZ.
From the incomplete data I have it could, and should, be argued that Cruise ships are no worse than many European countries. The CEO's should get their Bean Counters to do something worthwhile and spend less time putting "Nominal Charges" on cabin service. Royal Caribbean give me a bell and I'll get you back trading and entertaining in a fortnight. Petri Dishes my AR5E.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

No data at all about people that contracted the virus from staying in a hotel!

One thing to stay on a ship or seven days or fourteen days people catch something, but at least the ships are cleaned constantly. Hotels? You might have a different person in that bed every different. Some times the room might be used by SEVERAL people a day! Aircraft? A load of passengers and they sit there for hours.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

This is the link that I intended to post under the heading "They continue to get bigger and bigger ...."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...led-600million-worlds-largest-mega-yacht.html


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Bloody media - 'twice the length of two football pitches' (not even 'four times the length of a football pitch') yet in the next breath it measures only 'two football fields'.
Why media and do***entaries need to measure things in double decker busses, Eiffel Towers, Statues of Liberty, Olympic swimming pools and jumbo jets eludes me. I always thought that metres, millimetres, even feet and inches (for some) were more accurate and easily understood units of measure.
The article quoted contains so much conflicting material one has to wonder as to the mental capacity of whoever wrote it.
End of rant.(Cloud)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I am not so sure YM. I consider the ideal yardstick of Covid-19 physical distancing to be the bargepole.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Interesting site. I used to do car renderings for a local car magazine, and so has a certain interest in auto design, but i have never come across it before. Thanks! The yacht? Not an ounce sillier than those visions presented in "Popular Mechanics" in my youth.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Varley said:


> I am not so sure YM. I consider the ideal yardstick of Covid-19 physical distancing to be the bargepole.


Wise man David re COVID-19.
One of my late Mother's sayings was that she 'wouldn't touch xxxx with a 40 foot pole'. 
To keep up with today's idiocy she would have to have measured the pole in TEUs at best although 0.89 double decker busses would be less informative and therefore more desirable. 
Geoff (YM)(Jester)


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

With respect to the thing linked to in the 1st post & the other thing in the Daily Fail link, to me, that is all the proof that is needed that the most obscene amount of money can't buy brains or taste. These things are just a gigantic peeing contest & an obscene waste of resources. IMHO of course.


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ron, look up Athena,you might be impressed


----------

